# Fischbouletten



## Pizza4 (16. April 2002)

Hallo an alle Angler! Wie mach ich am einfachsten Fischbouletten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2002)

Guck mal bei "leckere Brassen", da ist die Herstellung einer einfachen Farce beschrieben.
Für Buletten Zwiebeln fein würfeln und in Butter goldbraun braten, mit Petersilie (feingehackt) nach dem abkühlern der Zwiebeln unter die Masse zeieh, etwas mit Semmelbrösel fester machen un bei mittlerer Hitze im Öl ausbraten.
Kann man nach dem Braten auch gut einfrieren.


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. April 2002)

HI Pizza 4! Gebe 1 kg Fischfleisch ín die Küchenmaschine und lasse es  da durchheckseln.Bis es die Konsistenz erreicht hat, die ich für Bouletten als in Ordnung empfinde.Dann wird eine mittlere Zwiebel zerhackt. Nun gebe ich alles in eine Schüssel, schlage ein Ei dazu, mache Salz nach Geschmack und gebe Semmelbrösel dazu, bis du eine formbare Masse erhältst. Nun súchst du dir , dass Famielienmitglied mit den grössten Händen und lässt dieses die Bouletten formen. Danach gibst du sie in eine Pfanne mit etwas Öl und brätst sie von beiden Seiten schön knusprich braun. Gruss Knurrhahn! Tschüss ich gehe jetzt essen. :q


----------



## Pizza4 (17. April 2002)

Danke! Werde ich ausprobieren  :a  :s


----------

